# Trivia 6/7



## luckytrim (Jun 7, 2019)

trivia 6/7
DID YOU KNOW...
The ‘Outstanding Reality Competition Series’ Emmy award was  first awarded in
2003.
In 2010 The award went to ‘Top Chef’, in 2013 & 2015, 2016  and 2017 the
award went to ‘The Voice’. In 2018, the winner was ‘RuePaul’s  Drag Race’.
All of the other years, the award went to ‘The Amazing  Race’.


1. "Music City" refers to what ?
2. Translate "Sturm Und Drang"to the English ...
3. Only two of the Travelling Wilbury's are still with us...  which two ?
4. In literature, what does it mean when you encounter a  "fig-leaf edition" 
of a novel or other work?
5. Who wrote the play, "The Odd Couple" ?
6. The cotton fabric known as calico is named for a city in  What country ?
  a. - Spain
  b. - China
  c. - India
  d. - Brazil
7. Name the South American island, famed for its fires, shared  by Chile and 
Argentina...
8. What was the name of the slave overseer in the book "Uncle  Tom's Cabin ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The ‘Toe Print’ from your big toes are just as unique as your  fingerprints,
and have even been used to solve crimes.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Nashville, Tenn.
2.  Storm and stress
3. Bob Dylan & Jeff Lynne
4. It was censored to alter words or ideas
5. Neil Simon
6. - c
7. Tierra del Fuego, "Land of Fire"
8. Simon Legree

TRUTH !!
Toe prints have the same unique identification factors as  fingerprints,
including the well known whorls and ridges we've all read  about. These are
specific to each individual, so toe prints have been used to  solve crimes in
the same fashion as fingerprints. The first occurrence of this  kind took
place in 1952 in Scotland when a barefooted thief broke into a  bakery there,
and then managed to open the safe where the takings were kept.  Unfortunately
for this person - and thanks to a somewhat untidy bakery - the  thief left
his toe prints in the residual flour left scattered about the  business, and
was identified from them.


----------

